# Overcharged for IUI, accounting mistake at CRGH London



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Thought I might share this little mix up in case anyone else has been over charged. 

I was back at clinic on Friday to discuss our next step with our Cons. I've had one unsucessful IUI last September and abandoned a second IUI because we were all ill. We aren't NHS funded as this is for a 2nd child so finances are tight. I was explaining this to Dr, saying I wanted to be clear about ICSI costs before we commit as IUI had added up to more that I thought. He said - Well it's £750. I said, - yes plus the £450 for follicle tracking. He looked obviously shocked and said - You shouldn't have been charged that separately, that's included in the £750. So basically we were over charged by £450!! Which has been refunded. I never thought to question as I was given an invoice each time I went in for tx, which is something they drum into you as being the way it works. The IUI charge wasn't itemised so I was unaware what it covered. This is a bonus for us as we now feel we can splash out on one more IUI before giving up on that approach. We paid these amounts last September and we would never have known if we hadn't had this discussion.

Just wanted to mention this in case any other CRGHs had been charged for Follicular Tracking as a separate item in their IUI tx. Might be a problem in accounts, or it might be a one off mistake. Be vigilant!


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi gelatogirl,

How are you? Glad you had the discussion & got your money back  

Hope the February IUI works for you, good luck   


PompeyD


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

thats such a lot of money to be mistakenly overcharged! glad to hear you got it back. 
good luck for your next IUI attempt
x


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Joeyrella, Pompey - nice to see you after a good 6 weeks away from FF. Although that does mean that you are still on the tx treadmill. Hope 2010 is kind to you both and brings success at last!

GG xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi GG, just read your post, how are you, glad you got your money back 

Good luck with your next IUI, when do you start?   

She  xxx


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

yep i'm still here!  i'm only just starting my second IUI after my clinic went a bit   and stopped doing IUI for three months.


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

GG we've moved onto IVF now so hoping for a great start to 2010   

Joeyrella good luck for your next IUI


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

Also check that they haven't mistakenly invoiced you for chlamydia testing etc.  I had mine done before and it was in my notes but it got overlooked.  It was refunded back to the card asap though.


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks Glitter - managed to have all my bloods done at our local hospital referred by my GP so they were free. We did get burned on my DH's tests though as although his sperm was frozen, his screening had all be done at time of collection and by the time we messed around with clinic 1 then moved to CRGH and got on with tx, the tests were over 12 months old. We discovered this on the morning of my IUI so he had to rush in and do them all again and they rushed the results. A wee bit stressful!

Joeyrella - do you know when you'll be IUIing yet? I reckon I'll be starting Clomid around sat 23rd, then IUI should be around the 29th/30th unless AF is early. 

Shemonkey, Pompey - you're both right at nail biting stages aren't you. Sending best    

GG xx


----------

